
Show HN: docker-show-context shows you why `docker build` takes so long - peterwaller
https://github.com/pwaller/docker-show-context
======
peterwaller
While making this I discovered a 5x speedup of build context creation with an
18 line patch to docker :)
[https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/20088](https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/20088)

